# where to get disposable car cover from in uk?



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all

Im after some plastic disposable car covers - can only find them on the net in the US - anyone know where i can get them in the UK?

Like this:








Thanks


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Id be interested in those


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

This any good to you OP?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kenny Powers said:


> This any good to you OP?


thanks, thats the best so far


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

This is what I use.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Clear-...eting-Poly-Mask-Roll-/180986928186#vi-content


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

SystemClenz said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Clear-...eting-Poly-Mask-Roll-/180986928186#vi-content


is it wide enough to put on the car after detailing and anti scratch?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Or this
http://www.autoinparts.com/Vehicle_...ar_Polythene_Car_Covers/c1001_1280/index.html

which one is going to be better ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, is this for keeping dust off inside or storing outside? 

These are static sheeting so they stick to the car with static and they don't scratch.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

SystemClenz said:


> Ok, is this for keeping dust off inside or storing outside?
> 
> These are static sheeting so they stick to the car with static and they don't scratch.


its literally for after detailing a car, which will be left in the garage until client picks it up to then remove cover (just to keep dust off) ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

What I suggested then mate as that's what I use them for :thumb:

Tip, if you don't let the sheet touch the tyres (dressing) or floor (of course) then you can use the same sheet quite a few times, you may just need to use a little bit of masking tape to stop it going on the tyres :thumb:


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

SystemClenz said:


> What I suggested then mate as that's what I use them for :thumb:
> 
> Tip, if you don't let the sheet touch the tyres (dressing) or floor (of course) then you can use the same sheet quite a few times, you may just need to use a little bit of masking tape to stop it going on the tyres :thumb:


Cheers bud - ive just ordered some


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

is thats stuff just cling film? like pallet wrap?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

No, it's polythene but on first use its charged with static so sticks to the car, once removed its just polythene so needs taping down.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

only thing im thinking is that a dedicated cover might look more professional?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> No, it's polythene but on first use its charged with static so sticks to the car, once removed its just polythene so needs taping down.


Like pallet wrap then? lol

Would be interested in one of those disposable car covers for overnight when machine polishing


----------

